# Probleme mit BPM-Studio 4 Profi



## Butki (25. Dezember 2004)

Hi ich habe mir BPM Studio 4 Profi zugelegt. 
 Leider gibt es ein Problem bei mir wenn ich eine Song in den Player laden will, erscheint mir dieser Fehler..* Avance AC97 Audio (1+2) konnte nicht geöffnet werden *

 Ich weiß das Avance ac97 der Name meiner Soundkarte ist. 
 Aber warum erscheint dieser Fehler...  
 Ich habe versucht unter Optionen an der Soundkarteneinstellung was zu ändern aber irgendwie erscheint dann der selbe Fehler. 

 Ich hoffe jmd hatte die selben Erfahrungen und  weiß wie ich mein Problem löse immerhin will ich damit ja mixen bzw Übergänge machen..
 Hoffe ich schaffe das mal 

 Danke


----------



## sisela (5. Januar 2005)

Funktioniert die Soundkarte denn sonst auch nicht? Ansonsten probier dir mal die neuesten Treiber herunterzuladen und neu zu installieren. Treiber


----------

